# Railroad rulers



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I plan to buy a railroad reference ruler. Need suggestions for the best one for O scale. Must be durable and precise.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

How about this one? I don't have one, but it looks like it meets your requirements.

https://www.micromark.com/Model-Rr-Rule


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

there's a few places on the net where you can print out your own, not very durable, but easy to make new ones, and fast too!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> How about this one? I don't have one, but it looks like it meets your requirements.
> 
> https://www.micromark.com/Model-Rr-Rule


That's the one I have, or something very close. Very well made, and stainless is about as durable as it gets.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

wvgca said:


> there's a few places on the net where you can print out your own, not very durable, but easy to make new ones, and fast too!


Yep. I found this site with free printable rulers:
https://www.printablerulers.net/


----------

